# Need some advice on which women's bow to review



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Just what the title says. I run a website that does product reviews and we're now doing bow reviews. I want to review a women's bow, but I don't know which one would be good to review. Which bow would you like to see a review on? I will do speed tests, forgiveness tests, accuracy, pretty much anything I can cover in a ten minute video. Let me know what you want to see and I'll try to make it happen. 

Thanks


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

Rather than just reviewing bows that are titled/listed as "women's" bows, perhaps a focus on shorter draw and lighter draw weight bows would have more universal appeal. There are boys and men that also have considerably less than the industry "standard" of 29 inch draw length, and who don't think they have to shoot 70# to prove their manhood!  Your review could certainly include bows marketed to women, but many of us look at the overall features/specs of a bow, not just those with a "girly" name or graphics!  Just a thought!


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks that is the kind of info I am looking for. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

*Cam Usage*

Comparing Cam usage. Which Shorter draw length bows do you actually use the whole cam? Yes they all have mods via DL but, you do not use the whole cam? Which ones allow this? I know the answer. It could help in your research. Then again some do not care so whatever works for you or anyone else.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

What is the answer? Any help or suggestions would be great. I want to review a few bows that women would be interested in I simply do not have the time to research which one to review.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Bows*

I would like to see an honest review on the Bear Ultra light. 
I think it's a very underrated bow.


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

Martin Cheetah, Parker Blazer and Pearson Pathfinder are three I'm curious about.


----------



## 260david437 (Mar 24, 2010)

*pse stinger*

My wife is looking at the pse stinger


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

How about New Breed Archery's Genetix or Nemesis... Either one is a great choice for women.... they are a fairly new company and this would be a great choice.


----------



## southpaw2000 (Feb 9, 2010)

How about reviewing three women's bows, in three price categories, low-priced, medium-priced, and expensive? I am interested in a review of the Hoyt Vicxen bow 2010.


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

I'd like to submit the BowTech Soldier as a lower priced bow and the BowTech Destroyer as a higher end bow. The only problem is that the Destroyer doesn't go very low on the draw length at this time.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

New Breed is one I am definetly looking at. I looked at a Bear and the Martin today. They had a Soldier as well but I had no idea it was available in a short draw low poundage combo. That is why I need the help so I don't miss potential bows like those.

Thanks


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

southpaw2000 said:


> How about reviewing three women's bows, in three price categories, low-priced, medium-priced, and expensive? I am interested in a review of the Hoyt Vicxen bow 2010.


I like this idea.... I hear all sorts of stuff about the passion and vixcen.... I want to know more about other options...

I shoot a parker sidekick but was in between the parker and diamond when I was looking for a bow... sure wish I knew some good reviews to help with my decision and at the time I didn't even know about Martins, PSE and others...


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

*The Unknowns*

I would love to hear more about the "unknowns" in this industry. The new, or fairly newer companies out there that are making bows, and no one really knows about, or takes into consideration, since they only hear, "Hoyt" or "Mathews". 

I would love hear more about Rytera, Bear (specifically their new model Attack), Athens, Martin, etc.


Thanks!


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

*Highly over looked*



ike_osu said:


> What is the answer? Any help or suggestions would be great. I want to review a few bows that women would be interested in I simply do not have the time to research which one to review.


Darton 3500SD looks like a possible winner. Answer is DL Specific Cams.


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey Ike!! Bout time ya do a review for us ladies  heh heh. 



Cheerioette said:


> I would love to hear more about the "unknowns" in this industry. The new, or fairly newer companies out there that are making bows, and no one really knows about, or takes into consideration, since they only hear, "Hoyt" or "Mathews".
> 
> I would love hear more about Rytera, Bear (specifically their new model Attack), Athens, Martin, etc.
> 
> ...


I agree! We get a lot of input already on the popular brands, so if you reviewed a bow that few people can walk into a shop to shoot, that would be awesome.


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

perhaps martin mystic, nice longish ata target bow at 35#, allows for shorter draws via modules. hoyt contender. barnsdale - not sure what they have available.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Cheerioette said:


> I would love to hear more about the "unknowns" in this industry. The new, or fairly newer companies out there that are making bows, and no one really knows about, or takes into consideration, since they only hear, "Hoyt" or "Mathews".
> 
> I would love hear more about Rytera, Bear (specifically their new model Attack), Athens, Martin, etc.
> 
> ...


That is a good point. Athens, New Breed and Anderson Bow company are a few of the "new" up and comin companies that most ppl dont know about. I am not familar with Athens or New Breed (just the ppl behind New Breed) but I have owned and shot a few from Anderson.. they are great bows and have plenty of choises for all shooters out there..


----------



## Farm Girl (Jun 18, 2009)

I would love to see a review on the Ben Pearson Advantage.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

I looked at a few of the bows listed like the Athens and the Attack but of course I had them set-up for me. I was not targeting women/youth with those reviews. I picked up a new Parker Sidekick Extreme this evening. My wife will be helping me with the review as I feel it would be hard for me to give a good evaluation of the bow at short draw. So far she really likes it. 
I have all 3 of the New Breed bows coming in the next month. I figured I would end up doing 3 or 4 diffrent bows just like suggested. I am going to start with the Sidekick and then I may pick up a Diamond simply becasue the local shop carries them and will let me use one to review. Then I'll pick 2 other bows based on your suggestions and review those. Thanks all.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Very good!!


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

*Awesome!*

Great, I can't wait! Thanks for taking the time to do all this research.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Cheerioette said:


> Great, I can't wait! Thanks for taking the time to do all this research.


No problem. Thanks for all the help so I didn't have to set in front of my PC and do a bunch of research. I love doing this. It has given me something other men would kill for. An excuse to buy every new bow and archery product I can get my hands on:wink:


----------



## hisladyarcher10 (Apr 30, 2010)

The cheetah is a great womens bow but I think that the Leopard is more of a womens bow has shorter axle to axle and is available in lighter draw weights then the cheetah :0) good suggestion though


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm going to be picking up a Soldier to review as soon as I can find one with 40lb limbs,


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

ike_osu said:


> I'm going to be picking up a Soldier to review as soon as I can find one with 40lb limbs,





hisladyarcher10 said:


> The cheetah is a great womens bow but I think that the Leopard is more of a womens bow has shorter axle to axle and is available in lighter draw weights then the cheetah :0) good suggestion though


That reminds me... I would love to read a review on the Admiral or Admiral FLX. That was another bow that interested me, but could only find it with 70 pound limbs. 

Maybe I'm one of the odd balls out here, but I actually prefer a longer ATA... the z7 was almost too short for me, with a 30" ATA, but because the length is mostly in the riser (and I fell in love with how it shot), the '30"' just became a number to me.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Cheerioette said:


> That reminds me... I would love to read a review on the Admiral or Admiral FLX. That was another bow that interested me, but could only find it with 70 pound limbs.
> 
> Maybe I'm one of the odd balls out here, but I actually prefer a longer ATA... the z7 was almost too short for me, with a 30" ATA, but because the length is mostly in the riser (and I fell in love with how it shot), the '30"' just became a number to me.


After looking at the Admiral, we may end up reviewing that instead of a Soldier. My wife took one look at the Admiral and fell in love with it. It'll still be a good, honest evaluation (and unbiased even though she is drooling over the bow).

Thanks for the suggestion :thumbs_up


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

ike_osu said:


> After looking at the Admiral, we may end up reviewing that instead of a Soldier. My wife took one look at the Admiral and fell in love with it. It'll still be a good, honest evaluation (and unbiased even though she is drooling over the bow).
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion :thumbs_up


You have no idea how excited I am now after reading that! I cannot wait for the reviews. :biggrin1:


----------



## Targets3D (Jan 25, 2010)

*Short draw bow reviews*

It would recommend reviews on the Hoyt Maxxis (with Z3 cams for short draw) and the Elite Archery GT 500 (with Cuda cams for short draw). Both ideal for short draw shooters.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

I got a deal worked out with Bowtech. I will definetly be reviewing the Soldier. The Admiral may or may not come from them. If not I'll be buing one to review. I'll be doing some other companies as well not just bowtech.


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Thank You!!:shade:


----------

